
KFC will test 3D printed lab-grown chicken nuggets this fall - joeyespo
https://www.businessinsider.com/kfc-will-test-3d-printed-lab-grown-chicken-nuggets-this-fall-2020-7
======
jmcguckin
Just drip a little chicken grease on those PLA nuggets!

Yum!!

